# Yesterday was fun!



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I let out my 5 week old babies for a little free ranging while I was watering the barn. My adult chickens didn't bother them at all. With my new runner ducks and magpie, I started hand feeding them those dried mealworms every day. Now they follow me around! I love my girls!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

That's Cool! Chickens are fun.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

cute pics !!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

nt you just love when your pets all get along. Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

robopetz said:


> nt you just love when your pets all get along. Lol


Dont*

It won't let me edit...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like they're having a ball scratching around.  Too much frozen snow here right now for my girls to scratch around outside.


----------

